# Long Island, NY - 5 year old needs loving home **update home found**



## JohnD7293

This is for my Cousin. PLEASE post here if interested.


-------

He will be going to the shelter next week if I can't find this beautiful boy a loving home. In the beginning I did have an issue with his dominant personality but he has now settled in and snuggles with the outside kitties he spends most of his day with....if I could keep him, I ABSOLUTELY would but I can't and am truly heartbroken and really desperate to find him a loving home and not have to put him in a shelter. I can help make the transition to a new home easier if you need me to, I just want him to be loved and cared for....he is a great, great cat......please pass the word to everyone you know.....please....time is now of the essence.....


5 years old
neutered
microchipped
has all shots
no fleas/ticks/very healthy
LOVES children
lap cat


----------



## JohnD7293

UPDATE: a wonderful local family met Mooka today and Mooka will be joining their family on Tuesday.

If an admin sees this, you may delete this thread. Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

No, No! Please don't delete yet!!

John, I'm so Happy Mooka has a family!
He's such a Handsome Boy!
You are wonderful for being there for him and caring enough to search for a home for him!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## JohnD7293

Thanks


----------



## wallycat

Wonderful!!
He's a cow-cat. My bandita-cat is a cow-cat (the markings are similar to a cow).
SO happy things worked out. He looks like a sweet boy.
Gives hope that there are loving families out there for all kitties!


----------



## greenhornet-1

Awesome news!!!


----------



## marie73

We don't delete threads with a happy ending! :grin:


----------



## Heather72754

Yay, happy dance for Mooka and his lovely new family!! :jump


----------



## larsan

Wonderful


----------



## JohnD7293

Thanks all! Hope he has a happy future life.


----------



## Marcia

Did he find a family because of this thread??


----------



## cat owner again

I am sure glad you found him a home. What a shame that he would end up in a cage.


----------



## JohnD7293

Marcia said:


> Did he find a family because of this thread??


I'm not sure. This was posted on a few places trying to find him a home (not craigslist though because weird people lurk there). So not sure where the person was that found him.


----------

